# Best cages for a syrian



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and would like some advice on the best kind of cage for my new Syrian thank you


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Alaska is often recommended as the bare minimum agreed upon which is 80x50cm. Other cages include zoozone 2, Barney, Alexander, skyline, furplast creti and hamster haven. Most are available on zooplus.

OR

Get a indoor rabbit cage for £30 from [email protected] and mesh the bars. They typically start at 100x50cm so quite good for a ham


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Alaska is often recommended as the bare minimum agreed upon which is 80x50cm. Other cages include zoozone 2, Barney, Alexander, skyline, furplast creti and hamster haven. Most are available on zooplus.
> 
> OR
> 
> Get a indoor rabbit cage for £30 from [email protected] and mesh the bars. They typically start at 100x50cm so quite good for a ham


If you need to see a Syrian vs an Alaska cage, I have just set my boy Marble up in there. He's still exploring and is like "yo, what is this!?", but the space is incredible!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> If you need to see a Syrian vs an Alaska cage, I have just set my boy Marble up in there. He's still exploring and is like "yo, what is this!?", but the space is incredible!
> View attachment 431805


Awwww he's adorable and what a really big cage


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Awwww he's adorable and what a really big cage


It is the recommended size of Syrians...I was shocked to get the parcel at work and then moved it home and realised it size. But well worth it, can fit more toys and things in there and putting a treat on my hand I there for me isn't so much of a contortionists job anymore.
Noted that the box of the cage came half filled with packaging though...=_=


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> It is the recommended size of Syrians...I was shocked to get the parcel at work and then moved it home and realised it size. But well worth it, can fit more toys and things in there and putting a treat on my hand I there for me isn't so much of a contortionists job anymore.
> Noted that the box of the cage came half filled with packaging though...=_=


Does it have a tunnel connected to it?


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Does it have a tunnel connected to it?


It has one bend...The person who sold it to me said her hamster hated the tubes so she took them all out the bend just so happens to end at the platform so it was kept there to prevent escapes. I now just use paper roll tubes in his cage...Similar effect I guess


----------

